# Saturday Night Report



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Went with Spear Chunker last night! After searching for some clean water we finally found some that was clear enough. These fish are not door matts but there legal. We fished from 10pm till 2 am and gigged most of these fish within a 200 yard strech of beach. We tracked just about every one. Fresh beds were everywhere. We were sticking about two flounder per pier.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice flatties!!!! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Sounds like maybe they are starting to show. Good Luck also if you go tonight. Gene


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

good job


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (6/1/2008)*Went with Spear Chunker last night! After searching for some clean water we finally found some that was clear enough. These fish are not door matts but there legal. We fished from 10pm till 2 am and gigged most of these fish within a 200 yard strech of beach. We tracked just about every one. Fresh beds were everywhere. We were sticking about two flounder per pier.


They all eat the same!!! I'll take'em anyway I can get'em! Nice stringer :clap


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG MR Nice mess of fish.:clap 

BTW Does Spear Chunker have kinky hair oke


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice flatties! Wish all nights could be like that!:letsdrink


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

good mess of fish :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

NICE STICKIN!!!:bowdown


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Haven't been able to log on! Great "mess" or "fence full" of fish you guys have there! Yeah I'd copwright the fence shot! LOL! Its good to see someone got'em! Way to go guys and you too Spear Chunker!


----------

